# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  mẫu điêu khắc chủ đề cá nước ,sông hồ

## biết tuốt

em cũng mạo muội lập 1 chủ đề cho đỡ lẫn , nhỡ ai có nhã ý đóng góp mẫu hoặc các bác nào cần tìm cũng nhanh chóng ,và dễ theo dõi ,

mong các bác có mẫu đẹp up lên nhé
hôm qua rỗi em có chạy 1 mẫu chơi

----------

anhcos, cuong, Diyodira, hk0569, jawu, k123kien, kametoco, minimalism, phunglq, phuong786, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác mô có mẫu ni không

share mình với  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

bộ mẫu em bị mất do hỏng ổ cứng , để hôm nào em đi muợn lại xem đã nhé bác

----------

kimtan, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Sông hồ đây mấy bác
http://www.mediafire.com/download/p0...bab/SongHo.jdp

----------

hieucnc, tranhai88

----------


## ít nói

> em cũng mạo muội lập 1 chủ đề cho đỡ lẫn , nhỡ ai có nhã ý đóng góp mẫu hoặc các bác nào cần tìm cũng nhanh chóng ,và dễ theo dõi ,
> 
> mong các bác có mẫu đẹp up lên nhé
> hôm qua rỗi em có chạy 1 mẫu chơi


lão có mẫu nào mà hình cái máy cnc ko. em về đục lên gỗ treo cửa nhà cho đẹp.
thấy cái đồng hồ đo điện có chữ MT . ( có phải viết tắt của Minh Biết Tuốt ko )

----------


## biết tuốt

@ ít nói nhà bác cnc máy tiện đủ cả , thi thoảng lại có đồ hay còn chưa đủ chật nhà hay sao mà lại thích treo đồ giả làm dề, MT khả năng là  muốn tiền  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhimdinh

nhìn họa tiết khắc lên gỗ đẹp ghê












-------------------------------------------------
máy chà sàn Fiorentini

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Mình cũng có mẫu cá này tự khắc do máy mình chế tạo đc k các bác

----------

